# Animal Crossing: City Folk Map Editor



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Just wanted you guys to know this was NOT made by me. The makers are actually Virus, and DSPet, over at GameHackers.com*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is my Animal Crossing: City Folk save editor, known as ACToolkit. Currently, it can only edit decrypted save files (RVFOREST.DAT) that can be obtained using Waninkoko's Savegame Extractor. You can re-install the save file using the Savegame Installer.
> 
> Always keep a backup of your unmodified save file in a safe place!
> 
> ...



Official Site Downbload: http://game-hackers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1098

My Mediafire Mirror Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?gyjwvrttdje


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 1, 2008)

does there really need to be two post?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 1, 2008)

So soon? This is bound to wreck the online communities like nookbay.com again.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> does there really need to be two post?



Does there really need to be attitude?

A lot of people look in this section.

Plus, this is a new release of beta3.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 1, 2008)

you can edit the first topic and bump it.


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2008)

I used this program on Wild World, and it was fun for about an hour. Then I put the game away and never played it again.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 1, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So soon? This is bound to wreck the online communities like nookbay.com again.


And the Wild World map editor.


----------



## Blue-K (Dec 5, 2008)

Can someone upload Demo 4? All the Links I've found are dead...


----------



## Egonny (Dec 5, 2008)

Here you go!
http://rapidshare.com/files/170547977/ACToolkit.exe


----------



## Nile18 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would like to know the purpose of the 3rd level acres transition pieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are no flat pieces that are used for the third level but there are ramps and waterfalls and cliff faces that fo from the second level to the third. and on the border pieces there is a transition piece that does the same, its the piece with the dark brown at the bottom and blue on the top half (sorta looks like it would be half ocean but its not, I've messed around with it)

are there missing acres? I feel as if there are. it would be really cool to make a 3 level town that doesnt look glitchy and more authentic, I've made towns with the third level transtions but since the back border can only be set to the second level you can't have waterfalls or a authentic looking gate, for it would have to be placed on the second level somewhere closer to the middle of the map. I suppose you could just make a corner of the map a third level but that just seems boring and still results in a glitchy top border.

if you have no idea what I'm talking about just look at the site: http://www.aibohack.com/wii/accf_acres.htm under transitions, the really dark green.

thanks for the help

-N


----------

